# Getting a coyote gun



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a gun in 22-250 for $250-$300 :beer:

Shoot straight


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

stevens makes a 22-250 for around 250.00.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Check it out, not a bad gun. Probably one of the best for that price(just a guess). If you're gonna be hunting coyotes don't all caught up in trying to get MOA groups. If you can get 3-5 shots in a 2" group you're kill a yote.

http://www.savagearms.com/st_200short.htm
:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

New England firearms single shot!!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> New England firearms single shot!!


 :beer:

I agree.

Also, look at Rossi's line of interchangeable barrel guns
http://www.rossiusa.com/products/gunsel ... series=MFC

.223 is a helluva coyote round.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey, I know you have a set price range. But I just wanted you to know that on Gunbroker.com there is a Remington 700 ADL synthetic for $399. Brand new in the box. I tell you this because I think that a Remington 700 is by far the best choice out of the box, and you can own one for only $100 more above your limit. Gunbroker is the only place I looked, but you could quite possibly find one a little cheaper. It might be twice as much as a New England, but in my opinion, a Remington is ten times the gun that New England is.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

While not a .22-250, I did have a Stevens Model 200 in .223 and it is one gun I really regret selling. However I sold it to a guy I went to High School with for his son that is an aspiring Coyote Hunting so I know it went to someone that is going to truly enjoy it.

Back to the subject at hand. I bought that gun a year ago last Christmas time for $259.99 at Sportsmans Warehouse. I brought it home, cleaned the bore, tuned the trigger a little (via instructions I found on the net) and then proceded to break the barrel in. Right from the start this rifle was shooting sub 1 inch 5 shot groups at 100 yards using Ultra Max Commercial Reloads loaded with the 55gr. Winchester Pointed Soft Point Bullets. The more rounds I shot down the tube the better this rifle shot. I never did shoot any 5 shot 1/2" groups with it, but 5/8" to 3/4" were the norm once I had about 100 rounds through the barrel.

At the time I bought the Gun I also bought Warne Rings and Bases. I then picked up a used 3x9x40mm Nikon Buckmaster from a buddy. All totaled with the Rifle, Scope and Mounts I had $400.00 plus tax invested.

With the Stevens Model 200's available I personally wouldn't even consider a NEF Handi Rifle. I know other guys that have Stevens Model 200's in various calibers and I do not know of one person that is not pleased with their Stevens.

Most people are BRAND SENSATIVE in that they find a brand of firearm that they like and stick with it. I am no different and normally buy Rugers, but this Stevens has convinced me that there are other brands that are just as good as the ones I have always used.

Your other option would be to shop around the used gun racks at your local sporting goods stores.

Larry


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree. Most rifles these days are gonna be pretty good shooters out of the box. Some triggers might suck more than others, and some rifles will prefer a certain brand/weight of ammo over others. Probably the most important thing to consider is FIT. Go shoulder a few rifles, feel how they feel in your hands. Use your gut, and buy what you like. As far as the Remington being 10 times the rifle the NEF, well, that is one man's opinion. I guess it depends, do you want a single shot, or a bolt action. I would also say that Remington builds a better rifle, but how much better is anyone's guess. I'd say save that hundred bucks extra the 700 is gonna set you back and roll that into some good optics instead. A good rifle with a shoddy scope is a shoddy rig. An average rifle with good glass will be a bigger pleasure to shoot. Now that is MY 2 cents worth, well maybe more like 11 or 12 cents by now.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Longrifle2506 said:


> Hey, I know you have a set price range. But I just wanted you to know that on Gunbroker.com there is a Remington 700 ADL synthetic for $399. .


By the way, i have a rem 700 ADL, and i really like it. Good bang for the buck. Trigger sucks, but still a good gun


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would agree with the advice of buying what fits and feels the best. I used that same suggesstion and purchased a Weatherby Vanguard in 223 about a month ago. I love that rifle! I had also considered the Savage Stevens 200 but for 70 more dollars I had to get the one that fit me better.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> Longrifle2506 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I know you have a set price range. But I just wanted you to know that on Gunbroker.com there is a Remington 700 ADL synthetic for $399. .
> ...


The trigger on that Remington is adjustable right from the factory, there are instructions on the net, or a gunsmith can have it 2.5#-3# and near 0 creep in about 20 min.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, i might just have to look into that


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Stay away from the Rossi. I buddy of mine bought a three barrel matched pair. Poor quality, worse accuracy, at least on the barrel I am aware of. The other two may have turned out okay, but I am not sure. He doesn't talk about it much.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

ON THE REMINGTON TRIGGER:

The new trigger Remington is making is awesome. It feels like a jewel. And it beats the accutrigger. However, most of us have Remingtons that are not equipped with the new trigger. Well, I recommend dropping in a Jewel or another trigger. Actually, the Remington 700 triggers are very good triggers, they just need adjusment and perhaps some honing. The trigger of your rifle is a very critical thing; and you can't afford for it to be junk.

I bought a Remington 700 Light Varmint Stainless Fluted. Awesome Weapon, TRIGGER SUCKED; but my dad honed on a particular part, and it feels like a custom trigger now. So Remington 700 Triggers can be adjusted awesomely; The factory just never did it before because of liability reasons(too light of a pull creates accidental discharges).

Also, I drove my Remington 700 Varmint Synthetic to a Gunsmith in Bloomington Indiana and he did basically the same thing my dad did, and charged me $35; which was worth it because it is just as crisp as a Jewel. It is funny because my dad has no confidence in his gunsmithing abilities. Whenenver I tell a friend to let my Dad work on their Trigger; my dad says "son, tell them to take it to a real Gunsmith, I don't know what I am doing." But I watched him make the trigger on my Light Varmint go from the worst to the best in 10 minutes.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The new trigger Remington is making is awesome. It feels like a jewel. And it beats the accutrigger.


The Remington trigger doesn't even come close to the Savage Accutrigger. Sure you can take just about any gun, rework the trigger and have a crisp smooth trigger but but you don't have to rework anything with the Savage. 
Though the Remington trigger can be adjusted, you end up with a trigger that still doesn't match the Savage because Remington has taken to putting heavier trigger springs in their guns which makes any meaningful kind of adjustment useless. The only way to get any kind of real adjustments is to replace the trigger spring and remove the sear and hone it down some and to me that is a modification, not a adjustment. Not to mention you just threw your warranty out the window. Yes I know about the X-Mark Pro triggers Remington is using now but they are sealed and Remington states only adjustable by their designated gunsmith. If you have a older Remington and want to try it yourself.........
http://www.quarterbore.com/library/arti ... igger.html

Take note of the Postscript.

BTW, Rifle Basix has a drop in replacement for the Stevens model 200 for $69. Adjustable from 1-3 pounds. http://www.eabco.com/Savage-Triggers.html


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't like the accutrigger because to me it's very similar to a two-stage trigger. You pull on the skinny part until it meets the wide part (might as well call that what it is, 1/2" of creep) and then pull some more and the trigger goes off. A well tuned Rem, Win, Tikka, Sako, Kimber, Vanguard are heads and shoulders above an accutrigger. Learning to tune any of the listed factory triggers is at most a couple hours of tinkering.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Aw come on now, it's not that drastic. A 1/4" maybe but just the weight of your finger alone depresses it. After a few pulls of the trigger it becomes natural for the shooter. Yes the Rem, Win, Tikka, Sako, Kimber, Vanguard and a Savage are heads and shoulders above, well maybe not heads and shoulders but better than the accutrigger but as you said they must be tuned. The operative word there is tuned, not adjusted. The new Remington triggers have all the internal parts finely polished and smoothed out which makes for a very good trigger, but you still have that god awful trigger spring Remington is now using and must be replaced to complete the job. Savage set the stage for user friendly rifle triggers for the average shooter and Remington has seen the light and followed suit, but they still haven't managed to get all the way there yet. I'm not sure I would advise someone to tinker with a trigger unless they have at least a basic knowledge of what they are doing. A oops in that department means a future accident at worst and buying new parts at best. Point I was making to the poster is, as is from the factory the X-Mark Pro trigger still does not match up to the Accutrigger.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Of the dozens of Rem triggers I've worked on only 1 needed more than just adjusting the screws provided. I ended up swapping that one out for a Rifle Basix drop-in and the problem was solved. I still have yet to open up the casing on a Rem trigger.

This isn't nearly well enough advertised but, I think Browning has nearly the best (in terms of easy for the layman to adjust) adjustable factory trigger (A-bolt and High/Low Wall). It is a single screw with a stop. Meaning if you want the trigger as light as possible you just back the screw out until it stops, nearly impossible to screw up. You really can't over adjust or wreck it.

Tikka and Sako are also a single screw adjustable, but you can make them so light that the trigger will fail to reset. Wby Vanguard is very similar to a Remington, as is the Kimber, you need a bit of experience for both. I also find Winchester triggers exceptionally easy to adjust, but you again do need a bit of experience.

To me the accu-trigger is very similar to the palma match trigger that comes with the target model Rugers, and I don't like the built in creep.

I won't even say that the accu-trigger is good, but the _*ADVERTISING*_ for the accu-trigger is outstanding.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

This isn't a remington trigger forum quit with the back and forth nagging. 
I own a new england in 243, i got the trigger done and the ejectors worked on. Tasco 6-24 power scope that with the sunshade on is almost as long as the gun. This thing is wicked, unbelievably accurate, 3 shots on a dime at 100 yds. easy, tack driver. light, small, i got it with synthetic stocks, cheap and just a fantastic shooter. The 243 is the only caliber i've ever heard having problems with the ejection, its not to bad, i just have a cleaning rod with to poke the shell out if it sticks. Other calibers like the one you want perform fine. Tack Driver... seriously best i've seen or shot. :sniper:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I sighted an NEF in 308 that also stuck ammo in the chamber and needed a cleaning rod for ejection (it was quite accurate as well, as was the 223 I sighted in for the same fellow). The ammo he was using was loaded too hot for that rifle. They weren't handloads, they were hotter factory loads. In the case of your 243 I might take it back to the person who did the trigger work for you and have them polish the chamber, that may solve your sticking cases problem.



> Tack Driver... seriously best i've seen or shot.


Your blind zeal would lead me to believe it should read more like this. Tack Driver....Only rifle I've ever owned.

An excellent trigger is paramount for a varmint rifle and pertinent to the discussion. Most of the widely available $250-$300 rifles have been mentioned, the next logical step would be to discuss the options that will be added. Trigger work, scope, rings, bipod, etc. Gohon and I merely anticipated the next questions, that might even be because we've seen them once or twice.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

na 1 of about 7 though, prob. only shot 15 dif. rifles. Most of mine were higher calibers though, 300 rsaum being the highest, 308 was lowest before the 243. However i see a lot of guns that say moa at 100 yds and this thing would easily do 3 shots in a dime at 100 so....... tack driver to me
maybe not accurate to you????


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

For $250-$300 I'd also look at the used market. I've recently gotten 2 used Weatherby Vanguards for $300 and $279 respetively. You just need to keep your eyes open and visit your local shops often. Used Rem 700 ADL's can also be had for that price as well. If you're not in a hurry you should be able to find what you want, and get it for what you want to pay.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You can also get a new Vanguard for about 370. They are great shooting rifles. I shot a nickel size grouping off of my bipod yesterday with factory ammo. I would put up a picture of the target but I am stuck in Mandan for the week and my wife has the camera at the lake in MN.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

Thats great, is that with the BH vmax stuff?

jaybic


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> na 1 of about 7 though, prob. only shot 15 dif. rifles. Most of mine were higher calibers though, 300 rsaum being the highest, 308 was lowest before the 243. However i see a lot of guns that say moa at 100 yds and this thing would easily do 3 shots in a dime at 100 so....... tack driver to me
> maybe not accurate to you????


My 243 isn't nearly that good:










At least not at 200yds, which is where this target was shot.

My 270 might be close:










My 300 is getting closer:










Oh, here we go, my 375 H&H has just about the accuracy you're looking for.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> Fallguy,
> 
> Thats great, is that with the BH vmax stuff?
> 
> jaybic


Yes it was with the Black HIlls.

Horsager

After seeing those pictures, I am NEVER going to post another one of my targets. Good shooting!!!


----------

